
Merchants using Facebook (among other places) to broker fake Amazon reviews - thelock85
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/how-merchants-secretly-use-facebook-to-flood-amazon-with-fake-reviews/2018/04/23/5dad1e30-4392-11e8-8569-26fda6b404c7_story.html
======
thelock85
As a grad student and research assistant back in 2010, I remember talking
about "web 3.0" and how filtering and vetting information was the new
challenge for Internet mass consumers. Fake information and misinformation are
as old as humanity, but it seems the digitally connected world is the best
simulation to-date (especially for non-technologists). Fake news, fake
reviews, fake research, fake nudes... the level of time, thoughtfulness and
skill required to sort through it all (and create authentic knowledge) is no
match for the convenience of just "knowing". We all (some of us willingly)
plug into the simulation daily and revel in the perks of "knowing" while a
handful of us decide what and how we should know.

